# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Was I close?

## NickInsane

I had my first serious WILD attempt last night, and I think I was going into SP but I got scared and jumped out of it. I was doing the 1, i'm dreaming etc with each breath until about 100-110. I then felt my entire body going numb and my eyes started moving or twitching, i know I wasnt going into REM but they were moving on their own. When I felt my whole body go number i sat up and opened my eyes. When I sat up, it seemed like my limbs were harder to move than normal.  Does this sound like I was close to SP? If I was, how long do my eyes keep twitching because it was annoying. Finally, how long does it take once in SP for a dream to form? Thanks, sorry I have so many questions.

----------


## KingYoshi

Sorry it took so long for someone to answer your questions. You were indeed, in the early on-set of SP. Just try to keep your eyelids relaxed and ignore your eyes twitching. This very common and after a bit you won't even notice them anymore. Just continue to stay calm and relaxed. It varies on how long it will take for the dream to form. You were very close to SP fully setting in. After that you just have to transition (finish falling asleep). If you stay relaxed and just let the process do its thing, it shouldn't take more than a few minutes for the dream to start forming. If you have any further questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## NickInsane

No problem, thanks for the reply Yoshi. After SP fully sets in, my mind will become clear and random though won't come into my head, according to what I've read. When I get here, should I still be using my mantra? If I should, should I keep using it until I'm completely in the dream? Unfortunatly I need to wait until the weekend to try to WILD because I'm still a student and can't loose any sleep.  Thanks!

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, I hear ya. Weekends are excellent times to practice. You can use the week days to read up information, ask questions, think about dreaming, and really prep your mind for the whole experience. Once you get into SP, I would suggest stopping the mantra. Shift your focus more to the effects of SP. Like any HH/HI (hypnagogic hallucinations/imagery) you get. Don't really focus on any one thing, just kind of observe the entire process as you fall into a deeper and deeper sense of relaxation. If HH/HI hasn't really started yet, you can casually observe the darkness from your closed eyes until it arrives. Don't try to force/rush anything. WILD is a fairly delicate process and requires a bit of finesse. You will get more and more used to it with each attempt.

----------


## NickInsane

Sorry for all the questions, but these are my last. How will I know when I'm fully into SP? And finally, when you WILD, do you have perfect dream recall? I believe I read somewhere that when you WILD, you have perfect dream recall because you're starting the dream awake? Is this true? Thanks so much for helping me out.

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem and ask all the questions you want...that is what I'm here for  :tongue2: . When you fully get into SP your entire body will be paralyzed and the hallucinations become vivid. SP is different for everyone and usually never the exact same twice, so its hard to say specifically. You will be able to tell when you are in full SP most of the time, but even if you aren't sure...it doesn't really matter. Just continue on the process until you enter the dream.

You will have good recall with any sort of lucid dream. The only time you forget things is if you start chaining lucid dreams using DEILD. Sometimes you will forget the early dreams of the chain. It is still recommended that you write them down immediately upon waking up, so you don't forget any details.

----------


## NickInsane

Thanks for all the help Yoshi

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem. If you ever have any other questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## NickInsane

I was just wondering, does HH come in waves or instantly?
I mean like, will it just be silent, and then you'll huge loud noise, or will you hear mumbled or softer sounds eventually growing louder?
It seems difficult to stay calm because I'm expecting a huge scary noise or hallucination coming from complete silence.
Thanks

----------


## KingYoshi

It really varies, but in my experience the noises will slowly grow louder and louder (most of the time). There have only been a few instances where a loud noise came out of nowhere and startled/surprised me. Even during those instances, however, I had already hit SP and had been hallucinating a bit already. Like one time I heard glass breaking really loud and it startled me out of SP. Once I checked to make sure no one was breaking into the house, I remembered thinking, "Oh, come on now! That is cheating!" lol. Nothing will come directly out of dead silence and startle you. You will at least be in a relatively quiet SP state before anything like that could happen.It will just take some practice and experience to get used to SP and how it feels/works.

----------


## NickInsane

I see, thanks. I think it's easier for me to deal with them if i'm already experiencing HI or HH. If it's just dead black and dead silent and something happens, I might scare myself out of SP. I got some earplugs to mentally help me deal with it, so hopefully that'll work.

----------


## NickInsane

Two more Q's sorry. You said when I start experiencing HH or HI, I can stop my mantra and observe. Can I move my eyes while doing this? Also, how long do WILD dreams usually last, and can you manipulate the feeling of time in a dream so it's 3 hours dream time 30 min real life? Thanks again

----------


## car4soccer

geez guys, ive gotten to HI twice now, both times i tried.  i cant get myself to rc in dreams so im sticking to this for now. cuz apparently im close.  chaoschief i am in EXACT boat you are, i get numb, my eyes twitch, which is annoying haha.  but i can't get HI to form anything.  my experience ends with that,  either i fall asleep or open my eyes.  I just dont know what is supposed to happen at that point, i never hear anything, no dream seems to form.

----------


## NickInsane

Well, for me, once I got numb and my eyes twitched, I got scared and got myself out of SP on purose. I've never experienced HI/HH because I've never let SP set in for long enough. If I've read the tutorials correctly, I think you just need to stay calm and relaxed and not get too excited about SP or anything.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Make sure you are doing this at the right time in your sleep cycle.  You want to transition directly from this limbo state into a vivid dream, so try to hit a long, late-night REM cycle.  If you are already close to a dream, the transition is much easier and faster.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Two more Q's sorry. You said when I start experiencing HH or HI, I can stop my mantra and observe. Can I move my eyes while doing this? Also, how long do WILD dreams usually last, and can you manipulate the feeling of time in a dream so it's 3 hours dream time 30 min real life? Thanks again



Yeah, don't worry about moving your eyes. With WILD you are going directly into the REM state (Rapid Eye Movement), so your eyes will likely start moving anyway. Like any other lucid dream, a WILD can last a long time or it can last only a few seconds. There are many factors like stability, where you are in your REM cycle, etc. With WILDs, you aren't wasting time without lucidity (because you are immediately lucid upon entering), so on average they tend to be longer dreams (in my experience). WILDs are often unstable at the beginning, so you will want to brush up on some stabilization techniques as well. With proper stabilization, they will clear up nicely. As for time manipulation, this is something that really has no proof behind it. Time is definitely different during dreams than in real life, or at least the perception of time is different. This is something you will have to explore/experiment with yourself. I really don't have much wisdom on the subject. I have tried to extend time and produced mixed results that seem quite random to me. I haven't been able to pinpoint a particular method for altering the perception of time.





> geez guys, ive gotten to HI twice now, both times i tried.  i cant get myself to rc in dreams so im sticking to this for now. cuz apparently im close.  chaoschief i am in EXACT boat you are, i get numb, my eyes twitch, which is annoying haha.  but i can't get HI to form anything.  my experience ends with that,  either i fall asleep or open my eyes.  I just dont know what is supposed to happen at that point, i never hear anything, no dream seems to form.



Well, you want to fall asleep...that is the whole point of WILDing. You just need some sort of anchor/technique for keeping your mind conscious as you fall asleep. Make sure you aren't doing anything that will keep you awake and your anchor should be as passive/non-distracting as possible. I like to simply observe the darkness of my closed eyes. No matter what starts to happen HH/HI wise, I always keep that darkness as a running background. I don't focus on it, but I don't forget it either. Keep practicing WILD and you will eventually get a "feel" for how everything works. It will just take practice and experience.

----------


## NickInsane

Going to try to WBTB-WILD tonight. One last question. When I start having the HH/HI, how do I get into the dream, or does it just happen after some time. I hear about 'Exit Methods' but I hear those are for OBEs and not lucid dreams. So once i'm in SP experiencing HH/Hi, do I just wait and I'll get into a dream without doing anything?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, basically you just wait it out. Try to casually observe the HI/HH and continue to fall into a deeper and deeper sense of relaxation. You need to finish falling asleep to complete the transition, but you need to focus just enough to stay conscious. Too much focus and you won't be able to fall asleep. It will just takes some practice and experience to learn that "sweet spot." Keep practicing and Good luck to you!

----------


## NickInsane

Sorry for so many questions, but I hear that staying conscious while in full SP/transitioning is very difficult, and if you become unconscious, you will sleep normally and the WILD will have failed. Do you have any tips on staying conscious during this?

----------


## KingYoshi

Sure, you just need to find yourself a good anchor. An anchor is what a WILDer uses to stay conscious during SP and the transition. There are many common anchors like counting, counting breaths, music playing, fan noise, sleeping on a small object (like a marble), slowly moving a finger/toe every now and then, feeling/noticing the bed beneath you, etc. I simply observe the darkness of my closed eyes and never forget its there. Once I start to get hallucinations, I switch my anchor. I casually observe any hallucinations as if they were semi-interesting. I don't pick out details, I just let them come and go as they please. Basically, I use any hallucinations as my anchor. You may want to try several of them out and see what works best for you. You could even come up with a new anchor...the possibilities for them are endless.

----------


## NickInsane

Ok, this is getting kind of annoying. I can't seem to get into SP anymore. I can recognize the difference between numb limbs from lack of motion and the SP heaviness. The only thing I can do now is get the numbness, from lack of movement, or at least I think it's from lack of movement. There's sometimes a decent amount of noise around me. Could it because I'm hearing the sound and that won't allow me to switch my attention? Thanks!

----------


## KingYoshi

Any time you find yourself laying awake for extended periods of time and can't hit SP, you simply aren't falling asleep. Something you are doing is keeping you awake. You either aren't tired enough, are focusing too much and not relaxing, overworking your mind with forced thoughts, etc. Just try to relax and not even really think about the whole process. Once your body gets numb, just continue to try to fall asleep as if you were normally falling asleep. Make sure your anchor is subtle enough to where it isn't keeping you awake. You don't want to focus on the anchor, you just want to be aware of it at all times.

----------


## NickInsane

So it's ok to do the anchor "in the background"? Mine is just counting breaths and has worked before. I thought you're not supposed to acknowledge the random thoughts you get or that pop into your head?

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, just let the thoughts flow in and out of your mind as they please. Try not to focus on them. An anchor is great for WILDing, but make sure that your anchor isn't keeping you awake. If counting breaths has worked for you before, that is fine. Just make sure you aren't too focused on what number breath you are own and whatnot. Don't allow the anchor to become a distraction.

----------


## NickInsane

Ok, thanks. I have one more question. When I'm really tired at night, usually at 11PM, I try to get into SP just to practice for when I'm normally WILDing on weekends, I end SP the instant I get the heaviness. Recently, as stated before, I can't do it anymore. Is it because I'm judging my "heavy eyelids" as my body being tired when it isn't? I'm thinking the only reason it isn't working when I'm practicing SP is because I'm not tired enough. This is weird because I feel so, so tired but I just can't get into SP/ But when I stop trying to get into SP and I actually try to sleep I can fall asleep in like 2 minutes. Why is this? Is my anchor keeping me awake? Sorry for so many questions  :tongue2:

----------


## KingYoshi

I'm always glad to help out and feel free to ask many questions as you desire  ::D: . I think it could be your anchor. Try to switch it up and see if that helps out. Keep in mind that it is much more difficult to WILD upon first going to sleep. It can be difficult to even get into SP a lot of the times. Even so, I would change up the anchor and see if that helps you out. Good luck!

----------


## NickInsane

What's a better anchor in your opinion? I tried observing the darkness and I can't stay focused on that? Thanks!

----------


## KingYoshi

Since you said counting breaths had worked before, perhaps you should just listen to your breaths. Instead of counting them, which requires a bit more focus and attention, simply listen to your breathing.

----------


## NickInsane

Ok, thanks!

----------


## NickInsane

Alright, I have this whole week off from school and I'm going to try to WILD every night. The only thing stopping me now is my huge fear of HH. I don't know why I'm so scared of it, but I am. I guess that its just the fact that my mind knows what scares the shit out of me, and it's going to create that infront of me. And I know that since I'm scared, I'll have a bad experience. Do you have any tips on getting through this?

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, I will say that HH doesn't always respond directly to your thoughts. I can think of times where I have been in SP and started imagining screams and monsters and whatnot, but none of it showed. It really isn't as bad as it seems from all the stories. SP just takes some getting used to. If anything scary happens just remind yourself that it is all a hallucination and you cannot be harmed. In my experience, 90% of the time nothing scary happens. Just take SP head on and the, "bring it on" attitude. Once you get through it a few times, it likely won't be scary at all. You can also try to WBTB in the late morning when there is some daylight outside if you wish. I have never had anything scary happen during the day for some reason  :tongue2: .

----------


## NickInsane

Alright, I'll try that attitude. Thanks

----------


## NickInsane

I've decided to try to WILD during naps. How can this be done? I'm not tired during the day, so how can I wild? Thanks so much!
Also, weird thing. I've been so caught up with WILDing, I've actually tried to WILD INSIDE two different dreams. I would always get to the beginning of SP and then wake up. Kinda weird that I'd start to WILD in a dream, ahah.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, dreams are very unusual to say the least  :tongue2: . WILDing during naps is exactly like WILDing any other time. You must be able to fall asleep though, so being tired will be important (at least being tired enough to fall asleep). You can try to shave off an hour or two of your normal sleep so you will be sufficiently tired during your nap attempt. Reading makes me sleepy, but you can try some other things like exercise and whatnot. Reverse blinking could also help you get tired and relaxed.

----------


## NickInsane

Also, I heard that during HH/HI, if you acknowledge it, It'll stop and you'll fail. Does this mean if you think, "HI Finally" or "It's just HH Calm down" or anything about either of them you'll fail the attempt? Thanks!

----------


## KingYoshi

Just because you acknowledge HH/HI doesn't mean you will fail. If you pay TOO much attention to it, you may not be able to finish falling asleep and it will cause you to fail. Simply acknowledging it won't do any harm. Just try to stay calm and act as if nothing unusual is happening. Act like all these hallucinations are perfectly normal and just continue to strive toward sleep.

----------


## NickInsane

How long should I expect to experience HH/HI before I'm in a dream? 5, 10 minutes? Just wondering because I'd like to know if I'm stuck in transition or not.

----------


## KingYoshi

Feel free to ask all the questions you want...I don't mind helping out in the least  ::D: ! To be completely honest, if you are falling asleep fast as soon as you stop WILDing, then you are plenty tired enough. Something is keeping you too active. It could be the anchor, or could also simply be your thoughts. If you are thinking too much about the process like wondering when SP will come, wondering why it isn't coming, thinking in a step by step mind of the WILDing process, or thinking something like "I hope I'm doing this right", etc. These type of things can keep you from falling asleep. Its hard to fall asleep if you are doing a lot of forced thinking. You need to just relax and don't really try to WILD....just try to fall asleep while being aware. Don't think or worry about the process and SP, just try to fall asleep and witness yourself doing so.

Also, keep in mind that WILDing at the start of sleep is very difficult. I know you are only doing it for practice, but it can be hard to even get into SP a lot of the time. It generally takes a lot longer. It may simply be the time you are WILDing that is causing problems hitting SP.

----------


## NickInsane

> Feel free to ask all the questions you want...I don't mind helping out in the least ! To be completely honest, if you are falling asleep fast as soon as you stop WILDing, then you are plenty tired enough. Something is keeping you too active. It could be the anchor, or could also simply be your thoughts. If you are thinking too much about the process like wondering when SP will come, wondering why it isn't coming, thinking in a step by step mind of the WILDing process, or thinking something like "I hope I'm doing this right", etc. These type of things can keep you from falling asleep. Its hard to fall asleep if you are doing a lot of forced thinking. You need to just relax and don't really try to WILD....just try to fall asleep while being aware. Don't think or worry about the process and SP, just try to fall asleep and witness yourself doing so.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that WILDing at the start of sleep is very difficult. I know you are only doing it for practice, but it can be hard to even get into SP a lot of the time. It generally takes a lot longer. It may simply be the time you are WILDing that is causing problems hitting SP.



Haha, I think you misunderstood, sorry about that, it was a great response. I'm asking once HI/HH starts, how long does it happen until you're in a dream?

----------


## KingYoshi

Lol, oops. I read the last post on the first page and responded to that again. I blame it on the mary jane  :tongue2: 

Once you start getting some heavy HI/HH and you are in full SP, it shouldn't take very long. It varies from time to time, but generally it takes anywhere from a minute or two to around 10 minutes at the most. You are right on the verge of completely falling asleep when SP has fully set in. Most of the time, it takes me only a few more minutes to get into the dream. When I first started out, it took me a bit longer, but it was still never over 10 minutes on a successful attempt.

----------


## NickInsane

I can't tell if I was hitting total SP or only starting partial. I thought that I would have partial SP for a really long time, and then full SP set in slowly. But last night, I was numb for most of the time(which I thought was partial sp), and when I hit SP, my entire body felt really weird, I had so many different odd sensations. I had the really fast heart beats but knew it was a hallucination but for some reason I had a sudden burst of fear. I kicked myself out of SP by moving my foot/leg and then I noticed I wasn't paralyzed, so I wasn't in total SP. Does the fast heart hallucination mean full SP has set in or almost has? If I kept going when the fast heart started would HH/HI start soon? Finally, kinda unrelated question but once you enter a lucid dream via WILD, do you need to immediately stabilize or the dream will end/fade to black? I'd spin in the dream to stabilize if that matters. Sorry for so many questions and thanks for all the help you've given me. I'm so close now(at least I think  :smiley: )

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, you are getting very close. Once the all the weird sensations start (including the fast heartbeat) SP is really setting in heavy. If you would have waited it out a bit you would have very soon entered full SP. That sense of fear is a very common hallucination with SP. Just remind yourself that the fear is fake and only a hallucination. The fear and weird sensations actually are a form of HH. The imagery would have started very soon after all these other sensation. 

Well, the dream likely won't just immediately fade if you don't stabilize, but I would recommend it. I always perform some quick stabilization as soon as I get into my WILD. You don't have to go all out with it, but a few quick techniques will help with the dream.

No problem at all  ::D: . I love helping out and just keep practicing. You are getting really close!

----------


## NickInsane

Haha, in SP everything is a hallucination. I'll try to complete the WILD tonight.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah man, think about. You are laying there completely fine and normal wanting to WILD. SP sets in and you suddenly become scared for no true reason. A lot of people forget that auditory and visual hallucinations aren't the only type. You can hallucinate on so many levels it is ridiculous  :tongue2: . Just keep that in mind while WILDing and just relax as all the crazy different hallucinations do their thing. Its almost like a trial that your mind and body makes you go through before you earn your lucidity. Anything and everything may be thrown at you, but the idea is to just take it like a champ and keep progressing toward sleep.

----------


## NickInsane

Yeah, when it happened to me I didn't really notice that I was scared for no reason and I attributed it to me being really scared of hallucinations when SP set in, but now that I know it's a hallucination I can keep going through SP.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, any time you feel some fear, just remind yourself that it is completely fake and you aren't afraid at all. Many dreamers think that they are just afraid of SP, but the majority of the time, it is that hallucination of fear that is getting to them.

----------


## KayKay

> I was just wondering, does HH come in waves or instantly?
> I mean like, will it just be silent, and then you'll huge loud noise, or will you hear mumbled or softer sounds eventually growing louder?
> It seems difficult to stay calm because I'm expecting a huge scary noise or hallucination coming from complete silence.
> Thanks



I have found the hallucinations begin very subtly as I realize I am paralyzed. The two go hand in hand. First I realize very acutely I am paralyzed and unable to move anything other than my eyelids and that is momentary and fleeting. The just as I realize I am paralyzed I begin to hallucinate either in a sensory fashion (sensing presences in the room) or auditory hallucinations such as people breaking in the house, knocking on my windows or doors, jostling the door knobs, etc. When caught in these hallucinations I feel an urgency to wake up because on some level I think I really should go answer the door or stop the burglar. I have also had an out of body experience during SP but I am unsure now whether that was an hallucination or a dream beginning.





> Make sure you aren't doing anything that will keep you awake and your anchor should be as passive/non-distracting as possible. I like to simply observe the darkness of my closed eyes. No matter what starts to happen HH/HI wise, I always keep that darkness as a running background. I don't focus on it, but I don't forget it either. Keep practicing WILD and you will eventually get a "feel" for how everything works. It will just take practice and experience.



After reading everything you are saying I am beginning to think I inadvertently created my own anchors. One I am leaving the TV on turned down very low on Court TV (rambling talking) and I am falling asleep in a semi prone and supine position. I think these two things as well as being really tired mid day are what is bringing these episodes on lately.





> Well, I will say that HH doesn't always respond directly to your thoughts. I can think of times where I have been in SP and started imagining screams and monsters and whatnot, but none of it showed. It really isn't as bad as it seems from all the stories. SP just takes some getting used to. If anything scary happens just remind yourself that it is all a hallucination and you cannot be harmed. In my experience, 90% of the time nothing scary happens. Just take SP head on and the, "bring it on" attitude. Once you get through it a few times, it likely won't be scary at all. You can also try to WBTB in the late morning when there is some daylight outside if you wish. I have never had anything scary happen during the day for some reason .



Yoshi, when I hallucinate I am alert but not alert enough to control my response to it. A part of me takes over that is afraid of those sounds and presences and I can't seem to get a grip on myself. It is like me but not me, make sense? I try so hard to control my response to the hallucinations but I just can't seem to! I get annoyed, frightened and a sense of urgency from them whether I want to or not. It is frustrating as hell!

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, it sounds like you certainly have been using some anchors without even realizing it....nice!

Well, you can try this. Next time you get those feelings, just pretend you don't have them. Even though you feel fear and the sense of urgency, just act like you don't. If you are able to ignore a certain hallucination it will soon pass. Just try your pretend that nothing unusual is happening.

----------


## KayKay

Thanks for editing my post.  :smiley:  

I am going to try really hard to take your advice. I am going to stay up late reading again tonight so I am tired by about 11 or 12 tomorrow and attempt to induce SP again and use your suggestions. Will update you on my progress. Thanks, Yoshi!!!

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem at all  ::D: ! Once you are able to get passed the fear hallucination once or twice, it gets loads easier to deal with. 

I look forward to hearing your results  ::D: . Good luck to you!

----------


## NickInsane

A couple more questions.
1. If you are in the wrong part of your REM cycle, and get into SP, will you still hallucinate but not transistion?
and 2. How do you know when you are stuck in SP\transition and you won't get a dream out of it.
Also, does your subconscious have access to all your memories? I'd assume so because it's able to perfectly recreate areas you can hardly remember when trying to visualize.

----------


## KingYoshi

1. You can still transition. It just may take a little longer to actually get the REM stage rolling again (if you are in between REM cycles).
2. You can't really get stuck in the transition. If you are in full SP, but can't seem to transition, you aren't fully falling asleep.

Yeah, I believe it is possible to access memories, though your mind could also easily recreate a false memory that would seem very convincing.

----------


## NickInsane

Thanks! Yeah, the subconscious mind really interests me. What if you try to WILD at the completely wrong time in the REM cycle, like you try before sleeping at all? Sorry for the stupid questions

----------


## KingYoshi

Well, it is very possible to WILD before sleep, but it generally takes a long time to transition in my experience. The only times I can think that I had much success were on days that I experience significant sleep deprivation the night before. At the beginning of the sleep cycle, the REM periods are much shorter and the quality of your lucid may suffer as well. It is just much more efficient to wait until you are further along in the sleep cycle.

----------


## Ctharlhie

I'm kind of new, I've had some LD's as a kid but I had my first deliberate Lucid Dream last night on my third day since discovering this sight, third night of trying and first day of ADA, I got lucky as I woke up in the early morning, was dozing for a bit and then thought 'Shit, WBTB time, now!', at first I listened to isochronic tones that wound down from alpha to theta but I couldn't get comfortable due to the earphones (got pretty close to SP though) anyway I did get lucid and the feeling of euphoria was incredible upon making my first conscious observation of being in a dream.

I've tried WILDing but I think before I put too much emphasis on trying to visualise and incubate a dream and it just kept me awake, this thread has been really useful and hopefully I'll manage to WILD. Yoshi, do you recommend trying to synchronise WILDing with the beginning of a REM cycle.

----------


## KingYoshi

Yeah, that is the ideal scenario. It doesn't have to be exact, but hitting a WBTB somewhere in the first half of the REM cycle, would be ideal. The REM cycle, generally, rolls through every 90 minutes, so that would be a good way to start. I find that it doesn't seem to take 90 minutes toward the end of the sleep cycle. When I perform WBTBs, I set my alarms for after 4, 6, 7, and 8 hours of sleep. If I sleep longer than 8 hours, I just keep setting the alarms in 1 hour increments. You can play around with the times and try to synchronize the alarms to suit your own sleep cycle.

----------


## NickInsane

Hey Yoshi, how can you make scary hallucinations go away? I read one of your WILD DJ entires and you talked about you were getting choked, thought about it and it got tighter. Could you actually not breathe? What can you do to overcome them, thanks again, and I'm going to try hard to complete the WILD tonight

----------


## KingYoshi

I actually could breathe just fine, but the hallucination of being choked and losing my breath made me feel like I couldn't. Basically, you have to power through the hallucination and do everything you can to simply ignore it. If you can get your attention on something else and act like nothing scary is happening, the hallucination will pass. Like if you are getting choked, remind yourself that it is a hallucination, then try to think about something else completely. Ignore the choking and it will soon pass.

----------


## spinx

Hi guys. Am new here, but i have been reading alot on this site for the past 5 days. Have attemted WILD as chaoschief and have experienced the same problems he is having.
First of all thanks chaoschief for asking all those questions (even if you thought they were dumb) has helped me heaps and saved me from asking them myself  :smiley: 
Thanks King Yosi, for your dedication to this forum, and to help others to experience the wonderful world of Lucid Dreaming. Im sure im not alone in appriciating you for the time to answer these questions.
 :smiley: 
Hope to be sharing my own WILD experiences soon, and to help others share in it also.

----------


## KingYoshi

No problem at all and I'm glad the help is appreciated  ::D: . Be sure to update me on your progress. If you ever have any questions, don't hesitate to ask!

----------


## Ctharlhie

So I attempted WILD again at 12 o'clock (I'd woken at 8) I got closer than I've ever done before. As I was getting closer to SP I just relaxed and told myself that anything that was to come would only be in my mind (including the feeling of a spider crawling on my arm). I was listening to Theta Isochronic tones and as I relaxed more and more I felt my body playing the usual tricks to see whether I really was falling asleep, but no matter how uncomfortable it was I just told myself to keep relaxing and focused on the white noise, and invariably the sensations would pass. Eventually I got full on HI, kaleidoscopic blues, yellows and reds.

But here is where I hit a serious road block, I kept getting a near irresistible urge to open my eyes, I was fighting to keep them closed, muscles twitching, everything. Again I told myself this imperative was just a hallucination and I settled down again, but when I did so, my eyes refocused and the HI seemed to 'reset'. After a couple of cycles of this I was seized by a sudden urge to just give up. This wasn't a conscious choice but more like something from outside of me (I was completely willing to carry on) I resisted this urge but found that I was suddenly wide awake and just got up.

Is this a usual road block to encounter when engaging in WILD?

----------


## KingYoshi

Congrats on your progress! The eyes get kind of crazy when SP sets in and they can cause some troubles. Just relax them and do exactly as you did. Remind yourself that it is a hallucination and simply ignore them. I, personally, have never felt this urge to give up, but I have had others tell me about it before. If you want to continue in the process, but something is randomly urging you to give up, it is likely a hallucination as well. It may just take some practice to get through this and it may never show up again.

Also, are you 100% certain that you were awake. You said you suddenly felt wide awake. Did you perform a RC to see if you had transition and was actually within a dream? This could be a possibility as well. Going from super relaxed and tired to wide awake makes me a little suspicious  :tongue2: .

----------


## Ctharlhie

No  ::lol::  I definitely was awake, I assure you, I hope I haven't done several hours of revision only to wake up soon and have to do it all again  :wink2:   And I was really only on the cusp of sleep paralysis, I was utterly certain that I hadn't fallen asleep (even though the attempt lasted about an hour) I still RC'd anyway to keep the habit going.

Like you said, as I was experiencing it I kept telling myself everything I was feeling was a hallucination and it really kept me calm (I was even able to be perfectly calm about the 'racing pulse' illusion). Perhaps I had too much sleep last night to nap this morning (I had about 8 hours). I'm definitely not disheartened, from what I've read and from your advice, WILDing seems to be 98% experience, I'm sure I'll get even further next time 
Thanks for all your help KingYoshi, it really makes a difference to us newbies. =)

EDIT: when I said I went from tired relaxed to wide awake I mean I suddenly had no desire to sleep, I was certainly bleary eyed and groggy when I got up. I'm glad I'm not the only one to feel a sudden compulsion to stop.

----------


## KingYoshi

Ah, I see. I was just a little suspicious  :tongue2: . Yeah, just keep practicing and working on it. Just try to get a little further along in the process with each attempt. You are definitely making progress, just keep trying to build on that and keep me updated. i will try to help out as much as I can along the way  ::D: !

----------


## spinx

Well, i attempted a WILD last night. Got dam close, had the HI and watched them go by, but couldnt get myself into the dream. Found i could twitch my finger a bit too while experiencing the HI, so i figured because i wasnt in SP i couldnt enter the dream.

Anyhow, i did manage to have a DILD last night in the morning. I flew, it was fantastic. Then hit the ground like a rock later... but thats another story.
One question.
I have never been able to remember my dreams in the past. But last night i remember sooo much of the dreams, even though i wasn't lucid through them. Why all of a sudden can i remember my dreams, even though i wasnt aware i was dreaming at the time?

----------


## KingYoshi

First off, congrats on your success  ::D: ! It also sounds like you are getting very close with WILDing, so just keep practicing.

You weren't remembering dreams before, because you weren't actively trying to remember them. Joining a dreaming website and simply wanting to remember your dreams can help boost your recall. Dreaming and everything related to it is all in your mind. If you want to remember your dreams, practice dreaming, and keep your mind on dreaming, your recall will improve off of those things alone. You can further enhance recall by keeping up with a Dream Journal, performing mantras, etc. Again, congrats on your success and keep up the good work  ::D: !

----------

